# Dayco XTX Belts...!



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

For those of you that I have told that the new Dayco XTX belt is the same as the HL 3GX....here is an exact quote from Dan at HL. Not saying anyone didn't believe me but just so you hear it from him....LOL!

""""Our 3GX Belt is the same as the Dayco XTX 2236. Our stock number is BELT-HLP206. Our belt sells for $99.95 and $89.95 to our Pro Staff members. We helped Dayco develope this belt. It was tested on a bunch of Can Ams and Kawasaki's for just over 6 months. These were hard core mud riders with oversize big lugged mud tires. If you break it in properly and install it correctly it will out perform and out last OEM belts most of the time. Our belt is so good it is warrented against any kind of failure for 1 year. If it does fail, $15.00 gets you a new one. If a new OEM fails or breaks, you own both pieces. On the Dyno, our belt hooks up so strong it makes a little more HP than a dealer belt. If you continue to think the Can Am belt is best............that's no longer true. It was the best no doubt, but no more."""

You can read it from him in Post #17.

http://forum.highlifter.com/tm.aspx?high=&m=4376911&mpage=1#4380861


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Of course he's gonna pump up his product to help sell it.. LOL I'll stick with my OEM !!! I don't buy ANYTHING from highlifter unless I have to.. After the bad experiences I've had with Dayco it would take alot more than that to convince me to try them again.. Maybe a freebe to test.. LOL


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I was just saying that their new belt is same as Dayco's new XTX. A lot of us are running the XTX...its a brand new belt that has not been out a very long time. A lot of guys on here are running the XTX with great results. I am running the same on My KQ. HL finally dropped the price of their cause everyone was buying the XTX...lol. Their 3GX is just a repackaged XTX belt. Its not the same as the old crap hpx Dayco use to have...that thing was a joke.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I was just saying that their new belt is same as Dayco's new XTX. A lot of us are running the XTX...its a brand new belt that has not been out a very long time. A lot of guys on here are running the XTX with great results. I am running the same on My KQ. HL finally dropped the price of their cause everyone was buying the XTX...lol. Their 3GX is just a repackaged XTX belt. Its not the same as the old crap hpx Dayco use to have...that thing was a joke.


Yep! XTX FTW!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

So bootlegger, how many passes you have on the xtx now? Does it look like it will hold up really well for a long time?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I've had mine on for a year now... no problems...


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

which belt is the HL #hlp102 . its from dayco also..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the xtx and yes it does grip great but if you have snorkels I find it to cause more ruckus then a oem


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah my xtx seems to b louder also


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

king05 said:


> So bootlegger, how many passes you have on the xtx now? Does it look like it will hold up really well for a long time?


Well...I ran 4 heats with it at the ECMN's and took 3rd in the Mudda Cross. I have a Total of 6 heats all together on the belt. Its actually holding up good...it grips better than any belt I have ran on it...I use to race on the Carlise Ultimax belts. I didn't have much luck outta the $180 OEM belts. I love the XTX so far...I am VERY Impressed with how its made.



blue beast said:


> which belt is the HL #hlp102 . its from dayco also..


I think that one i just the Dayco hpx. The High Lifter 3GX is a totally different belt. Its in a black cardboard that has 3GX on it in big letters.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

180 ??????????????:thinking: No way ??? I get mine for $70 from my dealer (OEM Kawi belt)....:rockn: Good to hear positive results though.. With all the technology today we need a new belt that will take the abuse we put them through..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah...the OEM King Quad belts are anywhere between $170-$180. They are nutz!


----------

